# To GTO owners in South Florida!!!



## SlowGoat (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey,

Just trying to Rally up Numbers here in South Florida if I get enough of us. I would like to Start a Small group or even a large group. I also have a Small shop called Elite Autowerkz I can be of alot of help to you all in South Florida. This is not a sales add I just want to get together a group of owners and friends in South Florida set up some cruises, road trips, gatherings, and so forth.
Pleased reply if you are from South Florida and where you are from exactly.

Regards

:shutme Justin :shutme


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

What's the shop for? I've been looking for someone near me that is a fellow GTO enthusiast that owns a shop!!


----------



## SlowGoat (Apr 29, 2011)

We Just spoke I sent you a message. Keep in touch

Justin


----------



## rspiller1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey I'm in the Tampa Bay area and new to the forum.


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

gainesville count? Im pretty far north


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I just passed you. I am currently in Tallahassee visiting my sister up in FSU. Too bad we took the girlfriends Honda Accord haha Better gas mileage that's for sure


----------



## SoFlaGTO (Oct 3, 2010)

SlowGoat said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just trying to Rally up Numbers here in South Florida if I get enough of us. I would like to Start a Small group or even a large group. I also have a Small shop called Elite Autowerkz I can be of alot of help to you all in South Florida. This is not a sales add I just want to get together a group of owners and friends in South Florida set up some cruises, road trips, gatherings, and so forth.
> Pleased reply if you are from South Florida and where you are from exactly.
> ...


Ft. Lauderdale here as well, I would definitely like to get together and start a local group. PM me.


----------



## HempDogg (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey man I live in Margate, Fl send me a link when and where you guys are gonna meet at and i will be there in my 04'... I have been lookin' for a GTO club down here for a while now.


----------



## Gsxr2Goat (Sep 27, 2011)

i know this post is old but im a new goat owner i live in palm beach im down to meet with other goat ownersarty:


----------



## SlowGoat (Apr 29, 2011)

*Hey guys keep replying to this post I still check and send PMS*

Thanks Great to meet you all well all be in touch!!


Justin


----------



## NVR LAT (Nov 14, 2011)

I am currently an '05 Corvette owner, but I am looking to make the switch into a GTO. I now live in the Sebastian area but make regular trips to the Hobe Sound area and would be interested in your "group get togethers". That is if you would be willing to put up with a Corvette in your group for a short time until I can make the switch. :confused :seeya:


----------



## Gsxr2Goat (Sep 27, 2011)

Im cool with a vette in the group


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

are there any planned meet ups yet? I was at the car show in daytona over thanksgiving and may have seen a few of you out there.


----------



## McMorrow (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Justin: we are in West Palm Beach. Please let is know when and if you get a group going. We own a '67 GTO and would like to network with other goat owners.
Thanks,
Mike and Leigh


----------



## SlowGoat (Apr 29, 2011)

HempDogg said:


> Hey man I live in Margate, Fl send me a link when and where you guys are gonna meet at and i will be there in my 04'... I have been lookin' for a GTO club down here for a while now.


Hey whats you name and number so I can keep in touch with you I have a bunch of others as well.

Justin


----------



## SlowGoat (Apr 29, 2011)

We are doing a cruise on Feb the 19th if you want in my number is 954-861-7690 please get in touch call or text thanks justin


----------

